# NEW: Refit Enterprise Photoetch Set



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Just in time for the re-release of Polar Lights' amazing 1:350 Refit comes my new photoetch set.

At over 5.5x8.5 inches, this huge fret contains all of the items you'd expect*, plus a ton that you wouldn't**

* Expected items include:

Impulse engine grills
Crew
Girders and railings for the shuttlebay
** Unexpected items include:

Cargo sleds and waldos for the work bees
The airlock that Kirk exits through in ST: TMP to rescue Spock
The rec room ... in forced perspective so that it actually fits in the space available!
The lighted ring around the deflector dish ...
And a lot more!

You can see more info HERE - unless something terrible happens, they'll be available before Wonderfest.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

you MADMAN!!
the deflector ring alone is GENIUS!

I hope I pick one up from you at the show!


----------



## Fury3 (Jan 18, 2003)

*Looks good!*

I just pre-ordered one!


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Outstanding!


----------



## Gunstar1 (Mar 1, 2007)

Very nice - 

on the site you say "properly sized airlock doors".....

meaning that the ones molded in on the PL kit are too big and need to be filled in a little to create a smaller diameter? By how much, just out of curiosity?


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Paul that is absolutly outstanding and beyond any other words to descibe. Top effort :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

Fantastic!
If they release the Round 2/PL Enterprise in UK, then i'm definitely up for one of these too.!!!

Rich


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeah, I'm likin' that deflector ring too!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi everyone - thanks for all the nice comment! Truly appreciated.



Gunstar1 said:


> on the site you say "properly sized airlock doors".....
> 
> meaning that the ones molded in on the PL kit are too big and need to be filled in a little to create a smaller diameter? By how much, just out of curiosity?


Actually, I've done the doors to be properly sized for the kit openings ... which vary. The docking port on the bridge is significantly smaller than those on the dorsal and secondary hull. (Off the top of my head I want to say something like 0.03".)

Along with the Kirk airlock, the deflector ring was one of the first ideas I had for this set - I was planning out my build and having conniptions trying to figure out how I'd paint that properly


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Man, if only this had been available when I built mine...I will never put myself through that hell again!


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Pre-order sent


----------



## marc111 (Nov 10, 2005)

It looks very interesting but I would like to see the following:
1) A much larger picture of the set to judge details.
2) An assembled view of the rec deck airlock etc. to see what they look like.

Looks like good work from what I can see so far.
Mark


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> you MADMAN!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

I want to see build shots too.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

marc111 said:


> ...I would like to see the following:
> 1) A much larger picture of the set to judge details.
> 2) An assembled view of the rec deck airlock etc. to see what they look like.


Sure thing! Here's a slightly larger shot of the etch, but I'll put a larger image and rec deck & airlock shots together for Thursday.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Paulbo - That is a sweet set. I will have to get one too.


----------



## marc111 (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks for the larger shot. 

There are a couple I just could not figure out.

What are items:1,2,5,26-29,33,34,42.

Also did you remember to do the thinning in the impulse grill lines for those patches in the upper inner areas as has been previously discussed here and is shownj in nthe various studio folders?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi Mark,

I wasn't able to do the photos today - I've spent most of the day reworking some artwork for another project. I should have it set for Friday.

The pieces you asked about are:

Items 1 & 2: Fold up light boxes for the impulse engines. This makes it much easier to light them, as well as provide the proper shading to the lights. (From my investigations, the "thinning" of the grills is the interior of the engine.)

Items 5: The wall / door in the shuttle bay. This also covers the big seam there.

Items 26 through 29: the shuttle bay doors.

Items 33 & 34: Choice of primary hull airlock door - open or closed.

Item 42: The interior of the primary hull airlock (used if the open door is used).

Cheers!
Paul


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Hey Paulbo.

Looks great. I'll definatly pick one up at WF.

Are you having your own table at WF?


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

WOW! This is awesome! I've got to get me a set :thumbsup:
Thanks for your hard work on these details


----------



## eagledocf15 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Those are fantastic*

Great work and thank you for the post!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Outstanding ! And at a bargain price too !


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks for all the kind words!

Here are the additional pictures I promised. Sorry there aren't more - I'm totally snowed under and the true prototype pieces look like hell.

The Airlock
The Rec Deck
Another View
Larger Fret Shot

BTW - both the airlock and rec deck include open areas (shown in white) making them suitable for lighting.

P.S. Thanks for the preorder David! (And everyone else, of course, it's just that it's easy to link up David's screen name with his email address 'cuz they're the same.)


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Outstanding! I've ordered two!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

ClubTepes said:


> Hey Paulbo.
> 
> Looks great. I'll definatly pick one up at WF.
> 
> Are you having your own table at WF?


Sorry I missed answering this before. I won't have my own table, but barring unforeseen problems they'll be available at Cult's table.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Two questions since I will not be able to attend wonderfest - How much will the sets be (with shipping of course)? And where will I need to order them from?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Paulbo said:


> You can see more info HERE - unless something terrible happens, they'll be available before Wonderfest.


You can order them at the link above - total cost is $39.95 including shipping (first class, USA - more for priority or international).


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

DAMN! More money to come up off of! Fantastic set. Looks awesome. Frankly, I can't see going through the trouble of building the refit and not using this.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

The force perspective rec deck alone is brilliant.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Roguepink said:


> The force perspective rec deck alone is brilliant.


Thanks! 

TMP actually gave me the idea - while watching it for reference / inspiration I remarked to myself "boy, that is a neat way to make the huge linear intermix chamber set" then my problem was solved.


----------



## FyreTigger (May 31, 2005)

My order is placed. Thank you, thank you for the Deflector ring.

If you make a version 2 of this set, I'd like to make a suggestion. It occurred to me a few months ago that a multi-level etch (like the engine caps or rec dec detail) of the Starfleet delta and UFP seal at small scale would make nice "bronze" sculpture plaques for the walls of the VIP lounge.


----------



## Gunstar1 (Mar 1, 2007)

FSM-1 said:


> Look for another version as well.


Looks like you've posted to numerous PL Refit threads, FSM-1, with the same language.

So why all the cryptic comments?
What's the big mystery that you have to mention but are not telling us?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

FSM-1 said:


> Sorry, not trying to be obtuse. Just come to WF and see for yourself ...


I have no idea what he means by all of these comments. Well, I'll be at WF, so I guess I'll see for myself, but he really only needed to mention it in one thread ...


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

FSM-1 said:


> You seem to be selling a product and yet you seem to be perturbed at the possibility of another product that you dont know about... How do we work this out?


I have no idea how you came to that conclusion. Not perturbed at all. 

Just a comment about staying on topic and not making the same cryptic (yes, it really IS cryptic since you provide nothing informative in the posts) non-announcement in several different threads.


----------



## Gunstar1 (Mar 1, 2007)

FSM-1 said:


> Nothing cryptic, just a fact. It's only cryptic if you don't know as much as you thin you know. Perhaps there are are other things in this Universe than you are aware of...



*!?!*

I don't know what brought this on, but your language, intentional or not, seems to be heading towards condescending. At least that is my impression.

Generally we are all adults here and respect each other and are eager to share information, and are quick to make sure there are no misunderstandings....

Enlighten us, please. I'm sure many people on this forum are not going to WF including myself. I'd appreciate an explanation, as I'm sure others would as well. What can you possibly gain by not telling us?


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Be careful FSM-1, lest you alienate your customers.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

The Enterprise etch is in stock and will begin shipping Monday. If you placed a pre-order, you should have your invoice in your inbox.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Bought and paid for. Looking forward to it, Paul!


----------



## marcus welby (Sep 2, 2007)

SteveR said:


> Bought and paid for. Looking forward to it, Paul!


Ditto!:wave:


----------



## marcus welby (Sep 2, 2007)

FSM-1 said:


> Look for another version as well.


As with some other posters on boards here, I'm one that cannot make it to WF cry being from Australia.

I really appreciate the way that I can visit these threads and find new products that, basically, aren't sold thru my local hobby shop. Where finances provide I'll support those that produce a product that will benefit my modelling experience.

As I said, I cannot make it to WF so if there is something new; please share FSM-1. We'd all like to hear about it if it will enhance our knowledge and modelling techniques/finishes etc.

There's lot's of "thins" out there in the Universe I know nothing about, but I'm open to new ones!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I hope people were quick off the mark ... the first run is SOLD OUT! 

Thank you all so much for the great response - two weeks ago when I placed the master etch order, I thought I was being pretty cocky but it ends up this item is far more popular than I had anticipated. I have more on order and expect to receive it in two to three weeks.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Well, I'm glad you ordered more. I couldn't afford it this week. But, in two weeks I will


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Your Paypal order was the last thing I managed to do before my computer got hosed to death by an adware virus.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Paulbo said:


> I hope people were quick off the mark ... the first run is SOLD OUT!


Bummer...I thought the pre-order reserved a set? I just got my email yesterday


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Anthony, Did you not receive your invoice? It went out yesterday. I just had PayPal send a reminder email in case you missed it.

Everyone who pre-ordered will receive product from the first run. By "sold out", I meant that every piece of etch is accounted for by a pre-order.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Sorry for my misunderstanding. Payment has been sent


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Ah, not a problem - I wasn't as clear as I should have been. I was referring to people who ordered after I announced that the etch was in stock.


----------



## Owtw1997 (Jun 8, 2005)

I just checked the site and it looks like they are still available. Are they still sold out? I just wanted to know before I send my $$. Great job, btw!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

They are available, but currently out of stock (if that makes sense). As I note on the item page there will be a delay in shipping. When the etch is in stock, that shipping delay notation will be gone as I generally ship within 24 hours of receiving an order.

BTW - The page says 2 to 3 weeks, but that is an automatic setting based on the lead time for my receiving etch from the factory - a week's already gone by, so there's really only a 1 to 2 week lead time.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

I have them... but I'm heading off to Wonderfest on Thursday, so you might want to get your order in!

Steve


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Extremely fast shipping. Thank you for that 

This set is superb. Excellent detail. I love it. 

Thank you so much for offering this


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Good point Steve - most all of my products are in stock at CultTVman's shop.

Thank _you_, Tony! I'm so glad you like the etch set!


----------



## marcus welby (Sep 2, 2007)

Received my PE today, in good condition too.

Fantastic effort.

Cheers.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I love the little people for the windows!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks John! 

They're one of those things that bely scale - these people won't be seen as people, per se, but their shadows will help give the appearance of depth behind the windows.

EDIT: Marcus - Glad everything arrived safely. As always, if your product arrives damaged, give me a call. I package things up as well as I can, but the USPS can sometimes be a bit ham-handed when shipping things ;-)


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> I have them... but I'm heading off to Wonderfest on Thursday, so you might want to get your order in!
> 
> Steve


I pre-ordered the Round2-repop of the 1:350 Enterprise in your shop, is there a way to add that PE-Set to my order? It would save shiping cost - but I see only a page where I can LOOK at my order, but I can`t find a way to change it or to add items.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Marco Scheloske said:


> I pre-ordered the Round2-repop of the 1:350 Enterprise in your shop, is there a way to add that PE-Set to my order? It would save shiping cost - but I see only a page where I can LOOK at my order, but I can`t find a way to change it or to add items.


Hi Marco,

I'm not sure how often Steve checks out this board, so I'm emailing him a copy of your request to make sure he sees it.

Cheers,
Paul

P.S. I am SO looking forward to seeing what you do with the model and PE!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Paulbo said:


> Thanks John!
> 
> They're one of those things that bely scale - these people won't be seen as people, per se, but their shadows will help give the appearance of depth behind the windows.


Way ahead of ya - I'm trying the same thing with the saucer-based hangar for my 1/350 destroyer conversion - two photo-etched figures behind a frosted window, backllit.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That looks pretty neat John. When do we get to see more? (Or have I missed a thread somewhere along the line.)


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

WOW! Cult is on the ball as usual. I ordered my set for the refit and a set for the LIS Space Pod on Tuesday night, and they arrived in the mail today. I guess it doesn't hurt to live within the same metro area as Mr. Iverson.

BTW...Both sets of PE are beautiful and will look fantastic when applied to their respective models.


----------

